# Generic Void Disk USB Device.. Need Help!!!



## KrazyKuul (Dec 26, 2008)

The materials I have are a 1.8" IDE (not ZIF) hard drive case, a compact flash to IDE bridge, and an 8gb. compact flash card.

The bridge works in a way where when you plug the compact flash card into it, then it has the same pinout that a 1.8" hard drive should have. I have tested the hard drive case with a real 1.8" hard drive, and the case connector works fine, but when I try to plug in the compact flash card with the bridge, It shows up in Computer Management as "Generic Void Disk USB Device"

please help me out. I have to make the compact flash card readable as the hard drive is, but right now, the only place I can find a trace of it is in computer management.


----------

